# Jerky recipes



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Just got myself a food dehydrator, and wondering if anyone knows of any good jerky recipes. I don't feel like buying packaged mixes, feel they are a waste of money.
I'm talking beef/meat jerky, not fish jerky... although I will give that a try if I get some fish in the freezer.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Try this from Food TV*

Beef Jerky
Homemade Beef Jerky


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Let me know how it'll turn out.


----------



## StingRayLou (Feb 20, 2003)

Is fish jerky practical or good?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I've had smoked salmon jerky.

Can't say I've ever gotten a hankering for it after I tried it.


----------



## buzzbomb (Jan 14, 2006)




----------

